#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  هل من مرحب أم أعد نفسي مطرودا

## benbouali

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أعرفكم بنفسي أخوكم كمال من الجزائر

أحب الجزائر و إخوتي أبناء الجزائر وأخواتي بنات الجزائر حبا جما

نبغي بلادي ونموت عليها او نحب الشلف هنا ولدت

رحبوا بي مليح*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

:4:  :4:  :4:   مرحبا بك اخي بين اخوانك
يا هلا ويا الف مرحب 
اتمنا لك وقت ممتع ما ابناء مصر :4:  :4: 
مرحب اخينا يا مرحب بك
 :BRAWA:

----------

